# Christmas Train Display at University of Tennessee



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

This has been posted on MYLARGESCALE, but here it is again.
Mark Furhman is doing the Christmas Model Train layout at the University of Tennessee Gardens in Knoxville.It is opening today and weekends until Jan. 4. Info can be found at http://utgardens.tennessee.edu/. Here is the link to the Three Rivers Rambler Train in Knoxville: http://www.threeriversrambler.com/ChristmasExpress.htm 
Ride the train and see the model railroad all at one time! I have seen Mark’s work at the Knoxville Home & Garden Show and it is SPECTACULAR, so don't miss this display!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The KCMO layout should be going also at union station. Later RJD


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

Has any one been to the garden show.....We were going to be there but as it is only open on the week ends it dosen't look like we will be able to make it.....if you have been could you post some photos so I can convince the wife and daughter to stay an extra day...


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
If you are talking about the UT Garden listed above, click on the link and there is now a U-tube video of the actual layout. It is worth seeing for sure.


----------

